# container questions!



## kate.ewert (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

My husband and I are moving out to SA in November this year, my husband is South African and is ready, after 11 years of Cornish weather to be back in his homeland!

We want to ship some belongings out with us ... not a huge amount but a few bits of furniture, lots of books, pictures and all my husbands work tools ... I am so confused with the best way to do it though! I have heard about container sharing and just wondered if anyone had any experience? how does the importing work? do you have to arrange all the customs and collect from Cape Town yourself? 

Any advice/recommendations gratefully received!

Kate


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

kate.ewert said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving out to SA in November this year, my husband is South African and is ready, after 11 years of Cornish weather to be back in his homeland!
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...g-south-africa/78229-shipping-work-tools.html


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

shipping company can arrange everything for you door to door. One thing i did notice when we were moving dependant on size of your load is that there was little diffrence between part load and sole use container. if you are over half you may be as well filling it and taking sole use. it is quicker as well usualy unless you are the last person filling a shared container. if you are first in you need to wait for them to find other people to fill it.


----------

